# Fly in fishing in northern ontario



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am planning a fly in trip in ontario, I was wondering what makes the fishing so great ? Is it the amount of fish you catch because there is no fishing pressure. ..what do I tell my crew to sell the idea.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Gastro399 said:


> I am planning a fly in trip in ontario, I was wondering what makes the fishing so great ? Is it the amount of fish you catch because there is no fishing pressure. ..what do I tell my crew to sell the idea.


Yes. It's not just an untouched fishery, but untouched wilderness. Although, it depends on where [and when] you go. A fly-in outpost where you're basically on your own would likely have some of the best fishing and the "being in the bush" feeling you'll experience. Not all outfitters are equal though, so you should do some research depending on what your priorities are. There are also some great fly-in lodges that can offer a nearly similar experience, just with other guests.

If trophy fishing is a priority, I would also consider destinations in Manitoba and Saskatchewan. If you have the budget and are OK to fly, then also think about Northwest Territories, Yukon and Nunavut.


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

fishlogic said:


> Yes. It's not just an untouched fishery, but untouched wilderness. Although, it depends on where [and when] you go. A fly-in outpost where you're basically on your own would likely have some of the best fishing and the "being in the bush" feeling you'll experience. Not all outfitters are equal though, so you should do some research depending on what your priorities are. There are also some great fly-in lodges that can offer a nearly similar experience, just with other guests.
> 
> If trophy fishing is a priority, I would also consider destinations in Manitoba and Saskatchewan. If you have the budget and are OK to fly, then also think about Northwest Territories, Yukon and Nunavut.


 
Where would you suggest in northern Ontario about a couple hours from soo. There is about 4 of us and we have good wilderness skill and novice fishing skills (not looking for trophy's just want to catch good fish to eat).. We want to do a fly in and prefer hot and cold water and electricity.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

You have quite a few options.

The closest would be Hawk Junction, which is about 3 hours from Sault Ste. Marie. Outpost Camps and Hawk Air operate out of here. These are typically more rustic camps. The Abbey and Anjigaming outposts from Outpost Camps have electricity and running water. Most of the outposts from Hawk Air have electricity and running water.

You can head to White River, that's about 3.5 hours from Sault Ste. Marie. Check out the outposts form White River Air. They are a top notch operation and have some great camps. The camps on Nameigos, Pickle, Esnagi and Shekak Lakes have electricity and running water. Garson's Fly-In Outposts also operates from here and has two outposts with electricity - one on Lascelles Lake, the other on Little Kaby Lake.

Another option is to head a bit further north to Hornepayne, which is about 4.5 hours from Sault Ste. Marie. Buck & BIngwood operate some outposts in the area. The outpost on White Owl Lake has electricity and running water.

If you want to drive a bit further (~8 hours from Sault), you can fly out of Nakina which has even more outfitters.

You should check out Mike Borger's website, he's been to several of these and has posted up some great reports.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gastro399 said:


> Where would you suggest in northern Ontario about a couple hours from soo. There is about 4 of us and we have good wilderness skill and novice fishing skills (not looking for trophy's just want to catch good fish to eat).. We want to do a fly in and prefer hot and cold water and electricity.


Hawk Air -- good people that will put you on fish. My cousin lives next door. White River Air -- I have fished 3 of their lakes. The last one was Gourley and it was about 10 years back. It was so easy to limit that I found myself with lots of time to drink beers. Limit before breakfast. Go out and catch more fish before lunch. Go back out in the afternoon and catch more fish. These days I just drive up and use the relative's boats to fish the Hawk area.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Do the extra drive to Nakina and fly out. You won't regret it!!!


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the I fo


----------

